# Quick conclusion mobs



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2010)

I just read the [thread=24463]Modded V-Cube 6 is the grand prize for my 200 Subscriber video contest! [/thread] thread. It's closed, but I'm too appalled to let this go.

What's wrong with you people?

Sub whore?! Subscribing is a requirement to enter the contest?! As far as I can tell, with this contest he's simply *celebrating the 200 subscribers he already had*. Not trying to *reach* 200. I saw no mention of subscription being a requirement, not in the video, not in the video description, not in the video comments, not in the thread here. He even stated he _"never said anything of the sort"_ early in that thread. Did anybody care? No. Much more fun to keep bashing, I assume.

Congrats guys for once again demonstrating what an ugly mob looks like.


----------



## flan (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree, he was new to the forum and didn't understand the rules and got bashed about by people who thought it was ok to be outragously rude (probably a worse offence than advertising a channel), just because he made a mistake.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 30, 2010)

Simple solution, remove the mob. This is never going to stop unless those people are punished. Ban them.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 30, 2010)

A lot of noobs here think it's OK to be rude to people all the time. Probably following on the examples of you and Dene. Too bad nobody realizes that that behavior only works if you're also awesome all the time.

Also: People should explain themselves. In text. As in, not in a youtube video. People aren't gonna watch your video to listen to you talk for a few minutes unless they already think you are amazing (in which case they've probably already seen it since they are subscribed). They will read a couple sentences, though, so why not just explain yourself there and get it over with? Use a video for something necessary, like demonstrating a fingertrick or showing a case you want help on.


+1 to ender9994's suggestion. If angry noobs are hurting the forum (and they are), the mods need to take a stand against it.


----------



## keemy (Sep 30, 2010)

I didn't read that thread until just now (not interested in 6x6s) but wow some of responses were very uncalled for, I wouldn't mind seeing some [temporary] bans for participants.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder if charliemnky realizes yet that he was just defended by one of the most respected people here, and as a result has just gone instantly from outcast to accepted.

And yeah, I just actually watched his video, and the contest seems very nice. Good luck to him.


----------



## riffz (Sep 30, 2010)

It actually was a requirement to be subbed. He just edited that out after people starting attacking him for it.

I do agree with you, though. If really don't want to sub then don't enter the contest. Whether you think it's silly or not is beside the point. I wouldn't classify it as spam because he's giving away free stuff that's cubing related.

Also I'm REALLY tired of seeing a billion responses commenting on spelling. One comment that refers to the rules and kindly asks that they make more of an effort to type properly should be enough.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> This is never going to stop unless those people are punished. Ban them.



Not sure about that. In previous incidence I don't think people were banned and still changed their mind, it just had to be pointed out.



qqwref said:


> Probably following on the examples of you and Dene.



Darn, someone noticed . I'd say I'm quite careful about being right, though, and don't usually join mobs (no point beating a dead horse).



qqwref said:


> Also: People should explain themselves. In text. As in, not in a youtube video.



I've thought that about many videos, yes. What should he have written about this one, though? He did write that it's a video contest, seems plenty enough to decide whether to watch it or not. People not interested can just ignore it and people interested can surely be expected to watch it. It's a video contest, after all, this is about making videos. I find it appropriate to present it in video form.



Mike Hughey said:


> has just gone instantly from outcast to accepted.



We'll see. So far the guys from the original thread haven't commented. I might actually be wrong, he might've said subscribing is a requirement in his first post and then edited it away later before I saw it. About this I'm gambling a bit, it's just that from what I can see, it seems unlikely. Nobody quoted it, nobody replied to his statement that he never said it, and there are statements that make no sense even if he had said it.


----------



## Escher (Sep 30, 2010)

That thread is just another example of why SS sucks.

(I'm glad at least we have great threads with useful info too).


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2010)

riffz said:


> It actually was a requirement to be subbed. He just edited that out after people starting attacking him for it.


 
Ah, ok. I'd still like to see the exact wording of this before I believe it, though. Will ask Pat if he can recover the editing history. Wouldn't be the first time people misread something in a bad way.

Plus like I said above, some statements still wouldn't make sense, like the guys going on about how he'll lose all those subscribers and drop under 200 again after the contest. He has well above 200 already and as someone commented under his video, this clearly is modeled after ThePuzzler96's contest which started by stating that he already had 200 subscribers.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Mike Hughey (did I mention I hate not being able to include quote trees?) said:
> 
> 
> > has just gone instantly from outcast to accepted.
> ...


Of course, the situation is what he makes of it from here. If he's a good member from here on in, he'll be accepted. If not, he might not be. But at least now he's not automatically outcast, like he appeared to be at first.

Of course, that might be negated if he was so overwhelmed by the initial attack that he never comes back.


----------



## goatseforever (Sep 30, 2010)

riffz said:


> Also I'm REALLY tired of seeing a billion responses commenting on spelling. One comment that refers to the rules and kindly asks that they make more of an effort to type properly should be enough.


 
Seriously, sometimes I feel this forum should be renamed LittleMissSpellingBee.com


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2010)

What I don't understand is how he kept making these lame responses to people (Waffle mostly) like "Well, some subs would be nice" and "I'd sub if someone else made a contest like this" , when he could have just told people they didn't have to. All he did was make it worse for himself.

Of course, most of the attacks were uncalled for (oprah62), especially the spelling ones.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh wow, I cannot believe I just saw Stefan defend this guy! Maybe there is a nice side to you! I completely agree that people are quick to attack, but some people (such as TK421) are just asking for it.

I actually didn't look at that thread because I had no interested in a modded 6x6, looks like I missed some drama though


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 30, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sub whore



*b. Language and Content Expectations:*
_Speedsolving.com is a family-friendly site. There is an automatic profanity censor; do not attempt to bypass the censor. Additionally, do not post content that is excessively vulgar, profane, graphic, or violent in nature. If you see such offensive content, report it._

And not only because it's a rule, but because it's very rude and unfair to call someone "whore". No exceptions. (Except maybe if someone is actually selling sex.)

Too me, that's a far more important rule than your (in my eyes wrong) interpretation of the advertising rule. When the Cubecast crew said "listen to our podcast!!" no one called them "sub whore", right?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 30, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> *b. Language and Content Expectations:*
> _Speedsolving.com is a family-friendly site. There is an automatic profanity censor; do not attempt to bypass the censor. Additionally, do not post content that is excessively vulgar, profane, graphic, or violent in nature. If you see such offensive content, report it._
> 
> And not only because it's a rule, but because it's very rude and unfair to call someone "whore". No exceptions. (Except maybe if someone is actually selling sex.)
> ...


 
This guy got flamed because he is new and unknown and hence everybody thought that they could tell him to **** ***, moreover most of the comments Sub W**** were not made by noobs but by some rather good cubers, which only shows the mob mentality is not restricted to noobs


----------



## flan (Sep 30, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> moreover most of the comments Sub W**** were not made by noobs but by some rather good cubers, which only shows the mob mentality is not restricted to noobs


 
Thats because they think the rules dont apply to them becuase they have a 4 digit post count and are sub 15


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, I see my flaw. And will apologize. Personally I still think he's in it for the subs.

I did apologize for my behavior to him via PM.


----------



## Edward (Sep 30, 2010)

Respected member does something, others follow. 
This is even the case in this thread. Stefan elaborated and defended the guy (I wasn't following that thread), and so did everyone else.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> Respected member does something, others follow.
> This is even the case in this thread. Stefan elaborated and defended the guy (I wasn't following that thread), and so did everyone else.


 
true. I do find it sad that people don't have their own opinion. I was just stating my own opinion in a rather rude manner, which again I will apologize for.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 30, 2010)

Agreed. I don't apologise for the meaning of what I said, but Sakarie is right- my word choice was poor and rude. And for that, I do apologise.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 30, 2010)

@Stefan: He had it in the Youtube description, not in the post.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> @Stefan: He had it in the Youtube description, not in the post.


 
Bah, ok, guess then I'll never get to see it to judge for myself. Stuff like that really ought to be quote-preserved. Oh well... whatever. Apologies if I was wrong, though in the end it seems to have led to positive stuff anyway (plus I had my daily rant, w00t).


----------



## Dene (Sep 30, 2010)

RAWR GO THE MIGHTY MOB!!!

WATCH THEM BUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I do find it sad that people don't have their own opinion.



In a sense, I think that applies to contests requiring subscription, too. I do know these exist and I dislike them as well (agree with the term "sub whore" when it does apply), though I suspect that many people do that not because they're evil but just because they saw someone else do it and then copied it without thinking much about it. Almost like "sub4sub?"... I wonder how many people realize that that's an insult (cause it really just means _"I don't give a **** about your videos (but I'll sub to you anyway if you sub to me (and I ask cause I believe you're whore enough to accept))"_).


----------



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

I am very sorry for all the drama yesterday I am new and still pretty clueless, but I am going to search around the fourms and then hopefully i will understand what is expected, and olny post legitimate topics. 

Thanks to all who apoligized it's well appricated.

~charliemnky


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought I was helping a bit, but then my behaviour got out of hand, but clearly that thread was spam. Also, one comment regarding spelling wasn't enough obviously...
I apologize for everything Charlie.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2010)

I never called him a subwhore.

i said "in b4 subwhore"
because people were saing subwhore. i never called him that, heck, i never even watched the video, people were just posting subwhore so i decided to be humourous <_<


----------



## Stefan (Oct 1, 2010)

Lol, just saw a real pure youtube whore:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSzjWUwwMKM#t=29s
Just feature his video on your channel and he'll give you 3 (!) subscriptions OMGWOW!!!


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 1, 2010)

learn to earn subs, not to beg for them


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 1, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lol, just saw a real pure youtube whore:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSzjWUwwMKM#t=29s
> Just feature his video on your channel and he'll give you 3 (!) subscriptions OMGWOW!!!


LOL. He has 9000+ subscribers and his most viewed video is 2000+. Pretty sad how many people actually subscribe to him just to get free subs.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 1, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> What I don't understand is how he kept making these lame responses to people


 
You can't even say that the first time you went on a forum that you didn't act like a complete narb.

Internet people are cruel because they can sit behind their gateway laptop and flame anyone and come off as a tough guy.

EDIT: Waffle,


----------



## Stefan (Oct 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> LOL. He has 9000+ subscribers and his most viewed video is 2000+.


 
To be fair, though, his channel's total upload views is 1,117,876. In the beginning of that video he talks about how his previous videos got deleted, and they probably had more views (unless he had like 500+ videos). But of course your point still applies to his new videos.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 1, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> You can't even say that the first time you went on a forum that you didn't act like a complete narb.
> 
> Internet people are cruel because they can sit behind their gateway laptop and flame anyone and come off as a tough guy.


 
Oh no, I agree with you. I was a total noob when I started, and am still getting used to the forum. The thing I am getting at: he wouldn't say that he wasn't doing it for subs.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 1, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> What I don't understand is how he kept making these lame responses to people (Waffle mostly) like "Well, some subs would be nice" and "I'd sub if someone else made a contest like this" , when *he could have just told people they didn't have to*.



Well...

waffle: "OMG WIN A MODDED V6 BUT ONLY IF YOU SUB TO ME LOLOLOLOL"
Ryan: The fact we have to subscribe to even enter=fail 
charlie: *i never said anything of the sort*

Clear enough for me. No?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 1, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Well...
> 
> waffle: "OMG WIN A MODDED V6 BUT ONLY IF YOU SUB TO ME LOLOLOLOL"
> Ryan: The fact we have to subscribe to even enter=fail
> ...


 in his OP I believe he said you had to subscribe to enter


----------



## aronpm (Oct 1, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Well...
> 
> waffle: "OMG WIN A MODDED V6 BUT ONLY IF YOU SUB TO ME LOLOLOLOL"
> Ryan: The fact we have to subscribe to even enter=fail
> ...


 
Maybe if his posts were neater and easier to read, people would have actually read them. 

It seems like he has improved on that. If he doesn't go back to posting like in that thread, and doesn't post with the intention of gaining subs (I'm not saying that he was in that thread), I don't see any reason to 'hate on him'. I watched some of his videos and he seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> @Stefan: He had it in the Youtube description, *not in the post*.


 


RyanReese09 said:


> *in his OP* I believe he said you had to subscribe to enter


 
You guys are really convincing.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 1, 2010)

Honestly, why does a grown man care about such petty behoviour?
inb4 cynical comeback


----------



## Stefan (Oct 1, 2010)

aronpm said:


> If he [...] doesn't post with the intention of gaining subs



But who does *not* post videos so people view/subscribe?



oprah62 said:


> Honestly, why does a grown man care about *such semantics*?


 
Don't know what that refers to.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Oct 1, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Honestly, why does a grown man care about such semantics?
> inb4 cynical comeback


 
Yeah why should he care about how people treat other people in a community he is deeply involved in? </sarcasm>


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with you, and honestly, how many people's video contests *don't* require you to be subscribed? All the ones I saw did.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> But who does *not* post videos so people view/subscribe?


Well, I for one don't care how many subscribers I have. Views are nice, sure, but it's not the same (never seen anyone advertise a view4view service). I think most videos I make are because I have something cool/skillful I want to show people.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 1, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> I agree with you, and honestly, how many people's video contests *don't* require you to be subscribed? All the ones I saw did.


 
esquimalt1's and monkeydude1313's


----------



## Stefan (Oct 1, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Views are nice, sure, but it's not the same (never seen anyone advertise a view4view service).



Haven't seen that, either. Which I actually find surprising. I mean, subscriptions themselves are pretty much worthless. Their sole purpose is to lead to views. Views are what really matters. I'd be happier about 1000000 views and 0 subscribers than about 1000000 subscribers and 0 views. In the latter case I would've just wasted my time. Also, yes, the numbers do influence whether I watch a video. If a video has few views or more thumbs down than up, I'm inclined to not watch it (fully). But that's it, views and thumbs... I rarely ever look at the number of subscribers. So why do people apparently care more about that than about number of views?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 1, 2010)

What we need are some good spirits.

As corny as that sounds, I think it's true - if the 'leaders,' referring both to important posters (not saying frequent, because then incl postwhores, etc) and mods, starting helping out more and started to RAEG a bit less, all the while getting rid of all of the cancerous topics/posts/posters could ensue a better overall atmosphere.

Considering myself a lead poster, (not to be full of myself or anything - I rarely have content that's new or appreciated greatly, rather little posts helping newbies) I plan to try to help newbies more and more, trying to create such an atmosphere, at least to the best of my ability.

Hopefully others will join.

-statue


----------



## Joker (Oct 1, 2010)

I didn't say anything on the original thread.
But I do agree. Many, many people on this forum can be assholic at times.
The guy is new, give him some time.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 1, 2010)

Agreed with stachu. Well said.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Oct 1, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Probably following on the examples of you and Dene.


 
This'd.


----------



## Dene (Oct 1, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> What we need are some good spirits.
> 
> As corny as that sounds, I think it's true - if the 'leaders,' referring both to important posters (not saying frequent, because then incl postwhores, etc) and mods, starting helping out more and started to RAEG a bit less, all the while getting rid of all of the cancerous topics/posts/posters could ensue a better overall atmosphere.
> 
> ...


 
Boooooooooriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing.


----------

